# Advice on Tightening AFX Mounts



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Hello Guys, 

I've been lurking for a while, admiring your work, and gleaning lots of great tips.

I've got a Bre Datsun 510, AFX, with some really loose sides. The body won't stay on the chassis. I tried using a hair dryer to heat the plastic and bend the sides snug, but this wasn't as easy as I thought. I lost my nerve before it got really hot and something was ruined.

Advice gratefully accepted! Thank you.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a bit of double stick foam tape? a dab of silicone? rubber cement? chewing gum!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A good temporary fix is that tacky post-it putty. It's cheap, doesn't harm the plastic,
and easily removable. It's plenty tacky, but not a pain to get off like foam tape is.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just put a small piece of masking tape or sometimes electrical tape over the chassis tabs then put the body on over the tabs. This has worked for me every time. I also do this to make my HO-Xtras Vettes sit tight on my SRT chassis.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Vettes should stick great into drywall...*



micyou03 said:


> I just put a small piece of masking tape or sometimes electrical tape over the chassis tabs then put the body on over the tabs. This has worked for me every time. I also do this to make my HO-Xtras Vettes sit tight on my SRT chassis.


Ooooooooooooooooh micyou03....you are playing Demo-Derby SRT style with Toms Vettes............dang man hope you bought EX-TRAS. lol 

Our 7 year old son Fletcher has an Xtras Jasper Powered Vette that is SRT powered. Low and Go, Go, Go...............yeah I bought extras. Bam...oh dang. :freak:

All these body hold on tricks sound Great.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

shogun welcome aboard. I wouldn't try this SRT trick with your Bree or you are going to have more than loose body mount problems. 

Bob...Oh heck micyou I guess Vettes were made to go fast so, I forgive you for destroying a few...zilla


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Great ideas guys. Why didn't I think of these? I just reached for the "big hammer" solution straight off. Thank you!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am running the SRT with no traction magnets at 12 volts. They feel similar to Magna-Traction but, require less maintenance.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I put a small slice of electrical tape on the chassis tabs, makes all the difference in the world


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

I gave it a go with the electrical tape, as that was all I had. Problem solved! Thanks again!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey thanks guys. i have a few AFX Matador stockers (the style that they made a cop car and taxi out of, not the fastback version) and I noticed they ALWAYS seem loose on the chassis. Here I was wondering what kind of surgery to do to make them better... tape, duh. 

Love the easy answers here. Same thing when I wanted to snug up the fit of the pin that holds the AW semi trailers to the tractors, I posted here about sleeving the pin or replacing it... someone suggested wrapping a layer of tape around it. Problem solved, real easy like. 

--rick


----------

